# Juwel T5 Lighting for Vision 180



## Akilia (Apr 8, 2006)

So, I have a Juwel Vision 180 run as a planted Discus tank for over a year now, and very nice it has been. It was so gloomy with only 2x25W T8s, that I added another 25W T8 to hang from the rear lid flap. It grew well with home made ferts (thanks James!), CO2 injection, and looked really nice with my cardinals, discus, corys, ancistrus, and Apisto pair, provided I used Arcadia Freshwater at the rear, and two Interpet Triplus in the middle.

Unfortunately, Triplus is now built with an internal reflector, such that the pins are 90degrees out of alignment for the way the Juwel T8 light fittings work :crazy:. I am having difficulty finding enough growth and good colours with alternative combinations. Pus, the poorly designed Juwel reflectors get dull really quickly which has always been a bit of a problem.

Since the Arcadia Luminaire doesn't work with the Vision 180 (which requires 29 inch lights, and is no better illuminated with 24W T5s), I am looking at the new Juwel T5 lighting units for this tank. After some difficulties at first, reliability seems to have settled down a bit.

HOWEVER.
The Juwel T5 lights are 742mm, 35W. They are called Hi Lites.
They cost an astonishing £25 each :faint2:

I have two questions:
1. Are these lights technically Hi Output T5s?
2. Is there any way of getting hold of (unused) 742mm T5HOs for freswater without having to spend over £20 each??

Thanks everbode.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I've just got a new Rio 180 that has the T5 lights and I have teamed them up with some D-D gull wing reflectors that do an amazing job. My glosso has formed a nice tight carpet and all the plants are doing very well.

The tubes are HO and some other companies are apparently going to be making bulbs in these sizes too so that should help bring the price for replacements down.


----------



## JamesC (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Akilia, been a while since we crossed paths. Think Interpet made a major ballsup when they introduced their reflector tube as it wiped out a large proportion of the market that used them. I switched over to the GE 10,000K T8 tube which is a bit like the Triplus and is excellent for plants. Nice and cheap as well from http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs-Tubes/Aquarium-10000K

As Ed mentioned other manufacturers are going to start making the T5 tubes for Juwel tanks sometime.

James


----------

